# Lying on the bottom not eating, convict cichlid



## lazyman (Oct 5, 2012)

My fish(I believe a convict cichlid) is lying on the bottom of the tank not eating and breathing heavily. It stands on it's head with it's tail towards the top of the tank. However it still moves when it wants to or when the others are bothering it. Is this dropsy or swim bladder disease or something else?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Need some additional info, please post:
Tank Dimensions-
Water Parameters (Temperature, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH and if possible GH and KH)-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish has been in it's current tank-
Tankmates-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-

Perform a 30-40% water change using dechlorinator (or 15-20% if it's been more than a few weeks since the last one) and vacuum the gravel. Take note of any behavioral changes following the water change.
Post a picture of the fish if you're unsure of the species.


----------



## lazyman (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it's 20 gallons although I'm not sure since the fishes and tank are not my own. It lives with 12 other convict cichlids and 2 goldfish I believe. They are fed everyday for the most part pellets usually and occasionally flakes. Bio-bag filter and usually water changing once a week. This is probably overcrowded and it's the only sick fish.
Head swimming









lying down


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Apologies for sounding harsh, but you basically have an illness factory due to overcrowding. If it _is_ a 20g (need dimensions), it's suitable for a pair of convicts, certainly not 12 plus goldfish. Until the stocking is sorted out (take extras and either trade or donate to a store), the fish are going to be stressed, and susceptible to all kinds of illness. For now, I'd increase the water changes to 20-30% every other day including vacuuming and make note of any positive changes in behavior.
Post some water parameters, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Apologies for sounding harsh, but you basically have an illness factory due to overcrowding. If it _is_ a 20g (need dimensions), it's suitable for a pair of convicts, certainly not 12 plus goldfish. Until the stocking is sorted out (take extras and either trade or donate to a store), the fish are going to be stressed, and susceptible to all kinds of illness. For now, I'd increase the water changes to 20-30% every other day including vacuuming and make note of any positive changes in behavior.
> Post some water parameters, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate.


+1
Personally I think even a pair of Convicts (full grown) in a 20 gallon is pushing it. Fine for a grow out tank though. Grow out for the one pair that is.


----------



## lazyman (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the help another thing I think I forgot to mention was that his mouth doesn't open. It's opened slightly. I decided to try to see if it would eat something and it wanted to eat but it's mouth wouldn't open. It doesn't open and close when it's breathing, only the gills move. What could be the cause of this? How can I make the mouth open and close like it normally would? The tank is about 30x18x12


----------

